# My Kitten



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Thought I'd share some pics of my gorgeous kitten Athena. I rescued her from an animal shelter back in July when she was two months.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

What a sweetie.  Love cats.  Really like Athena's expression in that first shot.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

She's beautiful..love her markings!


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Thanks! Yes, I love her markings and her facial expressions.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

What a beautiful cat!


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Jessica.


----------



## ColinJ (Jun 13, 2011)

Awwww, wot a booful kitteh!!

(Sorry, but whenever I see a cute cat I just have to go into 'LOL-speak' )


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Kittens  . I can spend hours on youtube watching cat videos if I am not careful. I admit, I am a slave to cats. They own me.


----------



## ColinJ (Jun 13, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I admit, I am a slave to cats. They own me.


And believe me, they know it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep, and they are mighty smug about it too.


----------

